# Sex before alternating?



## oldsman (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got about 5 plants that are showing sex before alternating nodes.3 male and 2 female.They are all about the same age,within a day or so,around 30 days.To me they are acting like autos but they are bagseed.Is this unusual for plants to show sex before alternating nodes?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, it is unusual, but not unheard of.  I have seen a couple of pics of plants in full flower with no alternating nodes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes it does happen from time to time and you can't be sure the "bagseed weed" wasn't from auto's to begin with.


----------



## oldsman (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's some pics of the guys.Not sure what they will do but I'll take what they give me.I just think it's early for them to show.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, it is unusual, but not unheard of. I have seen a couple of pics of plants in full flower with no alternating nodes.


 
I get this once in a while...and yes have spotted sex in the 4th week...doesnt meen its an auto though...Congrats the Females


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

oh yes I see....I am saying pull him if its not to late...He wont do nothing but seed your room...was also curious if these are carring the hermie trait???  Those shouldnt be that far along in veg..what is your light cycle?

:48:


----------



## oldsman (Apr 28, 2011)

4u,I have had what i thought was a hermie that I'm pretty sure was of the same seed stock.I do also have some females from the same stock,that's not tosay they won't go all hermie on me also.I am an outside grower and they were started outside from day 1.I have pulled all those previously pictured and replaced with 3 more.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

:48:


----------



## oldsman (Apr 30, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 30, 2011)

I am gonna say, I have never seen plants from seed go to flower that fast unless they were Autos.  I have seen them show sex at the fourth node or four weeks, but never flowering out then.

Plant more seeds, you got time, replace that/those males.  Watch close for hermi's.

Good luck to you.  Love seeing outdoor growers.


----------



## oldsman (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks TC.I did pull those pictured and put out some more.Doing a few of the freebies I got from 'Tudes big sale.So far I have a Blue Widow,Kushage,Burmese Kush,2 Super Cali Haze(paid for those seeds) and a Swazi Skunk along with a few bagseed plants.I'm probaly going to start just a few more hopefully to have a variety to choose from for different moods.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 1, 2011)

I've grown loads of plants that show sex before alternating nodes, all 12/12 from seed.


----------



## oldsman (May 1, 2011)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I've grown loads of plants that show sex before alternating nodes, all 12/12 from seed.


As stated before these are outside on mother natures schedule.I'm getting over 12 hours of daylight and it will be gradually more until solstice.


----------



## oldsman (May 1, 2011)

I just noticed another plant showing sex.This one is from different seed than the others I have that are showing.Seems to be some wierd things happening in my garden this year.Here are some pics.The one I just noticed showing and my little midget plant.Both are from the same bag of my buddy's "AK".Talk about different phenos.


----------

